# Assign. #15 ACTION



## Nikon Fan (Aug 1, 2005)

As asked I changed the titles to where the theme is in the heading, and it will still be numbered so that you can easily figure out which ones are newer. 
This weeks assignment is action, so shoot sports shoot movement, whatever you want, get creative   And as always try and shoot a new picture for this one, a new assignment will be posted next Monday so try and have them done by then, but you can still post them afterwards if you choose.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 1, 2005)

Oooh thanks so much amanda for the title change! :hug:: This is a great topic and I'm gonna get out there tomorrow and shoot a fresh photo for it. I've got a great idea. Lets see how it turns out though.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 1, 2005)

yeah yeah I know i'm a car-a-holic.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 1, 2005)

A few I shot Sunday 












And some fun with a little Digital Color IR


----------



## NYY (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## doenoe (Aug 4, 2005)

here is my action pic
2 fighting bearded dragons


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 4, 2005)

This is my brother-in-law, new father, at his softball game.  I thought that this would be fitting for this theme.


----------



## greensthings (Aug 7, 2005)

This weekend at the Local Fair:
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 7, 2005)

This is as fast as she gets... :mrgreen: (click pic)
Taken at the stream behind our house.


----------



## will turner (Aug 7, 2005)

rollerblading comp in amstadam


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

A few I took this week, already been posted but they fit the assignment:


----------



## JEFFB (Aug 7, 2005)

Here are some action shots that I took today, I might have had more or better ones, but I gambled and lost on wether I should pick up batteries before I went.  

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Breakdance%2010.jpg

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Breakdance%206.jpg

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Breakdance%207.jpg

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Breakdance%208.jpg

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Breakdance%209.jpg


----------



## kalee (Aug 7, 2005)

fun!

slipping and sliding over the weekend.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice Kalee!! I just love that shot


----------



## steve817 (Aug 8, 2005)

I wanna be a cowboy baby.
http://images.snapfish.com/3446759923232fp64=ot>232:=965=;34=XROQDF>23239;:6;:279ot1lsi


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2005)

Oops. Forgot to put this up in here at the given time...

Less an action but an activity, but that is how "action-intense" our lives have been in the first three weeks of the summer holidays...


----------



## Corry (Aug 14, 2005)

Ooh! I've got some ACTION shots now!


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 24, 2005)

Old thread, but a brand-new pic.  Playing around with panning.  Luckily, my daughter was more than cooperative about going down the slide again and again and again and again...


----------



## greensthings (Aug 28, 2005)

(as usual click on the pictures to enlarge)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Sep 19, 2007)




----------

